# Low Cost Peptide for PCT



## pieguy (Sep 12, 2011)

I've been trying to wrap my head around peptides lately and the reading that is involved with understanding them is nothing short of overwhelming. Seems like there's HGH, IGF-LR3, IGF-DES, CJC-1295/1293+GHRP2/6, and more. However, I am coming off my cycle and was wondering if there was a low cost peptide solution to maintaining mass during PCT without 3 daily injections. I can't take the risk of pinning at work so it's not an option.

I'm also a bit strapped for cash so if there's a lower cost solution with maybe a slight decrease in efficiency, sharing that with me would be appreciated. Currently, it seems like IGF-DES is the best option out there pinned bi-laterally post workout on the sites you work out that day. Is this assumption correct or is GNRH a possible better solution? I really only care about the mass maintenance and maybe fat loss so if somebody wants to comment, that'd be sweet


----------



## Calves of Steel (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm also curious about this. Mainly looking at GHRP-6 and IGF-1 LR3


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Oct 1, 2011)

IGF Des is probably your best bet.

pinned once a day, bilaterally. Adds/maintains muscle better at lower dosages than most other peptides. Follistatin would probably work quite well too, but if you're on a tight budget Des will last longer and probably give slightly easier to maintain gains post cycle.

the GHRP's, GHRH, GNRH would all be good options, but in my opinion will not likely give an effect strong or immediate enough to maintain an anabolic state when hormone levels in the body are dropping as rapidly as in PCT. If you started GHRP/GHRH a few weeks prior to the end of the cycle, stacked in DES or LR3 in PCT - you'd probably see the best results


----------



## TooOld (Oct 3, 2011)

ScottyMac710 said:


> IGF Des is probably your best bet.
> 
> pinned once a day, bilaterally. Adds/maintains muscle better at lower dosages than most other peptides. Follistatin would probably work quite well too, but if you're on a tight budget Des will last longer and probably give slightly easier to maintain gains post cycle.
> 
> the GHRP's, GHRH, GNRH would all be good options, but in my opinion will not likely give an effect strong or immediate enough to maintain an anabolic state when hormone levels in the body are dropping as rapidly as in PCT. If you started GHRP/GHRH a few weeks prior to the end of the cycle, stacked in DES or LR3 in PCT - you'd probably see the best results



I agree


----------

